# New York by Night



## toteki (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,

While visiting NYC 2 weeks ago I went on the Empire State Building at night, taking pictures of all the nice city lights.. When I got home I was disappointed because most of the pictures where out of focus.. 

Got a few, this one is one of them, but I'm not sure which one I like better.. the lighter one (nr 2) or the darker one (nr 1).. I think they both have one.. the darker one looks nicer, but at the lighter one you can see the structure of the buildings etc..

Would like to hear your comments..   (btw, it's cropped a little bit different.. I know )

1.





2.


 
Thanks for comments..​


----------



## doobs (Nov 20, 2007)

I think color would have looked nicer on this image, tbh. It's too bland in B+W.


----------



## toteki (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe you are right.. tell me what do you think about it..


----------



## rob91 (Nov 21, 2007)

Both versions are excellent. Could be a postcard.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 21, 2007)

taken from plane?


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

Empire State Building 

That's what it says in the story in the beginning


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 21, 2007)

hooked on phonics clearly did not work for me...

but i do enjoy the pics


----------



## rabidzoomer (Nov 21, 2007)

i like the contrast with the B&W pics better..you dont see much B&W pics at night so its nice to see one with alot of lighting in it.


----------



## mdw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Mischa,

I like your first one the most. The black and white, to me, is more interesting then the colored one.
Of the two B&W ones I still like the first the most! 


vriendelijke groet, / kind regards,

Roger

PS: thanks for your comment!


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

Just wondering Mesoam, what do you mean with : " hooked on phonics clearly did not work for me... " 

don't know what phonics is.. ??


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 21, 2007)

I actually like the first black and white one better than the second black and white one and the color one. The first black and white one has nice, deep blacks, something that I am a HUGE fan of. The composition is good enough where I don't see anything bad about it, nor does anything stand out as unique or amazing. The sharpness is more than sufficient, and the overall exposure is good. I think it's a good shot, and the shot is best represented in its first monochrome form. Nice work.


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for you comment.. I think i like the 1st one best as well..


----------



## fido dog (Nov 21, 2007)

I hate to say, but I like the color and #2 for B&W. 

All are gorgeous tho.........


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

fido dog said:


> I hate to say, but I like the color and #2 for B&W.
> 
> All are gorgeous tho.........


 
Thanks, apreciate it !


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the color best, and #1 second. Nice work, and yes they look like postcards.


----------



## toteki (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish they could be sold as postcards 

have some more .. not all B&W but okay..


4.





5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Nov 24, 2007)

I really like #4,5,&7 in the last posts


----------



## kundalini (Nov 24, 2007)

Out of the first lot, I think the color shot gets my vote by only the hair of my chinny-chin-chin.  I think it's the building with the owl eyes on it the attract me (right side midway with all the bright light at the bottom of it).  The B&W's just don't have quite that same punch for me.  Of the B&W's though, I give the nod to the first.

With the second lot, I really like the first one.  Of course, it could just be a guy thing. =)


----------

